# Wood Mouse?



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry about the quality, I took it on my phone. Is this a juvenile wood mouse? It was about the size round of a 2p coin.
Heard a lady say "look, a mouse" and thought, yeah right, it'll be another water vole, but there he was:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Aye that's a wood mouse. Nice spot : victory:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Cute little fellow, and nice pic too.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww cute...My cat bought one of these home today!! :lol2:
Nice pic : victory:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cutle little mouse


----------

